# Necessity is the mother



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

My visiting friend Faye and I took Bette to walk along the beach--of Lake Erie--and found a beautiful piece of driftwood. 

Problem 1 it was too long to fit in the mini. Drove home, picked up a saw and went back. We cut the driftwood to Mini size.

Problem 2 driftwood too heavy to haul back to the parking lot. Decided to use Bette's leash to make it easier to pull. 

Problem 3 Bette wandered off, wouldn't stay with us. I had a fabric shopping bag, so put Bette in it, and she was great, no fussing! We forgot to take pictures until we got home, so here it is.

By the way, the camera adds at least 40 pounds, my hair was actually beautifully styled, and I look at least 20 years younger.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Great picture Bette is looking pretty comfy in that bag


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love this! You, Bette and the driftwood look fab  sounds like it was a great adventure!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Everyone is looking great, tell us what is in store for this driftwood?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

The driftwood will have a place of honor in the garden next spring. My plants suffered a lot when the roofers and gutter guys tramped over them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh I want a bette in a bag - she just looks too cute!
Nice bit of driftwood - glad it didn't beat you! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ha ha, chuckling imagining your working out the logistics of getting the wood, sounds like it worked out well, would like to have seen during photo's! but that is a great pic anyway. yes I'd love a Bette-in-a-bag too!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the picture. What a quick thinker you are. Bette is even cuter in person!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Love the picture. What a quick thinker you are. Bette is even cuter in person!


Thanks, Donna! It was my friend Faye who thought of it. The whole thing was pretty funny. I was surprised Bette took it so well.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely story and great picture - Bette in a bag - we all want one


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Thanks, Donna! It was my friend Faye who thought of it. The whole thing was pretty funny. I was surprised Bette took it so well.


Looks and sounds like Bette's new mode of transport - she will except no less from now on..... I hope you keep that bag handy!! X


----------



## MaryS. (Oct 10, 2014)

Great picture!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha! And here's me spending so much time trying to convince people that poos are not lap/handbag dogs  I bet she felt quite secure there though, great idea! It really should be a Harrods or Selfridges bag though


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha! And here's me spending so much time trying to convince people that poos are not lap/handbag dogs  I bet she felt quite secure there though, great idea! It really should be a Harrods or Selfridges bag though


Or a big brown bag from "bloomies!" X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Knew you'd know more about these things than me Tracey, I faltered after Harrods


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I quite like a Macy's bag


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I only have Primark. Aldi Jolleys and Pets at Home :embarrassed::embarrassed:


----------

